# Tractor part



## Nutfarmer (Jul 22, 2021)

Dealer wanted 268.00 plus freight and tax for a screw on a lift arm! Plus not in stock. Told them I would make it. Why else do we have equipment? Three hours later I have a replacement part out of stress proof I had on hand. A left hand metric screw, not rocket science. It’s only a tractor part. Broken screw on the top of the picture.


----------



## Alcap (Jul 22, 2021)

Good job ! Was it that much just for that screw ?


----------



## rabler (Jul 22, 2021)

Parts is a captive market.  Dealers have little motivation to keep those costs down.   They compete on selling tractors (or whatever), but the markup on parts is probably 3x - 4x what it is on tractors.    Also I have seen were parts are more expensive over the counter than if they install them, but then you pay labor.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 22, 2021)

This is how we JUSTIFY the equipment we own. I'm surprised you even checked with the dealer, though I suppose it helps to have the number when explaining it to SWMBO.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 22, 2021)

Very nice! I love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 22, 2021)

It was a good feeling to tell the dealer not to bother ordering the part. This dealer has been really bad at marking up the price of parts. It's so bad that I will not buy a Kubota just because of the dealer. I would have felt really stupid if I would have had to go back and order the part anyway.


----------



## martik777 (Jul 22, 2021)

Now go an ebay and sell that part to others.  I used to make and sell a discontinued LH screw for a certain lathe - never could understand why the lathe owner didn't make it themselves


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 22, 2021)

Too busy with 300 acres of orchard and five rental houses. It's a good idea if one had the time.


----------



## C-Bag (Jul 22, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Dealer wanted 268.00 plus freight and tax for a screw on a lift arm! Plus not in stock. Told them I would make it. Why else do we have equipment? Three hours later I have a replacement part out of stress proof I had on hand. A left hand metric screw, not rocket science. It’s only a tractor part. Broken screw on the top of the picture.


Good job! As my Okie grandpa used to say “I’m proud for ya son”.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 22, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Dealer wanted 268.00 plus freight and tax for a screw on a lift arm! Plus not in stock. Told them I would make it. Why else do we have equipment? Three hours later I have a replacement part out of stress proof I had on hand. A left hand metric screw, not rocket science. It’s only a tractor part. Broken screw on the top of the picture.


I had no doubts Steve!
Well done man.
The price for that simple part is just ridiculous


----------



## KyleG (Jul 22, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Shotgun (Jul 23, 2021)

Nutfarmer said:


> Dealer wanted 268.00 plus freight and tax for a screw on a lift arm! Plus not in stock. Told them I would make it. Why else do we have equipment? Three hours later I have a replacement part out of stress proof I had on hand. A left hand metric screw, not rocket science. It’s only a tractor part. Broken screw on the top of the picture.


@Nutfarmer wins the "Actually Useful Equipment" award today!


----------

